# Need a Job?



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

If someone on here is looking for a job:

My better half is the manager at the Pensacola Racquet Club. They are looking for some help in the kitchen area. Requirers preparing and serving a light menu (Mostly sandwiches and things like that), drinks (some alcohol as there is a bar) and clean up. Hours are rotational some days, evenings etc. 40 hours a week available. Must have a neat, clean appearance and great customer service skills. 

Salary is dependent upon experience. Benefits are available at the end of a probationary period. 

Interested persons should apply between 8:30 and 5:00 M-Fin person at:

Pensacola Racquet Club

3450 Wimbeldon Dr. 

32504

It is located off Scenic Hwy.

Ask to speak to April


----------

